# Best Mobile phone plan UK to Egypt



## skiingphil8888 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, having moved to Egypt from the UK I need to find the best mobile phone plan to allow friends/relatives in the UK call me in Egypt, without them incurring extra cost. I'd like to, if possible, keep my UK phone number, but Vodafone in the UK is very expense when calling Egypt.

Any ideas?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

skype


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

skiingphil8888 said:


> Hi, having moved to Egypt from the UK I need to find the best mobile phone plan to allow friends/relatives in the UK call me in Egypt, without them incurring extra cost. I'd like to, if possible, keep my UK phone number, but Vodafone in the UK is very expense when calling Egypt.
> 
> Any ideas?


Buy a UK skype number, then its just a uk call for them.


----------



## Clairey1 (Jan 4, 2008)

If you don't want Skype, I have also used Lebara mobile which costs 12p p/m to a mobile, 5p p/m to a landline and 10p p/text. Those are the PAYG prices, but I know they are doing contract bundles now.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

skiingphil8888 said:


> Hi, having moved to Egypt from the UK I need to find the best mobile phone plan to allow friends/relatives in the UK call me in Egypt, without them incurring extra cost. I'd like to, if possible, keep my UK phone number, but Vodafone in the UK is very expense when calling Egypt.
> 
> Any ideas?


Why do you want to keep your UK phone number? An Egyptian sim card would cost you EGP 5 and you wouldn't have to pay roaming charges!!

I believe that O2 do a deal or plan whereby you can nominate international number(s) and call that number for free. Not sure if it's a PAYG deal or a specific contract plan, but I'm sure O2 could enlighten you. I know that PAYG Orange also have some kind of international offer - or at least they did last time I was there!!

Best way, like others have said though, is Skype.


----------



## skiingphil8888 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> Why do you want to keep your UK phone number? An Egyptian sim card would cost you EGP 5 and you wouldn't have to pay roaming charges!!
> 
> I believe that O2 do a deal or plan whereby you can nominate international number(s) and call that number for free. Not sure if it's a PAYG deal or a specific contract plan, but I'm sure O2 could enlighten you. I know that PAYG Orange also have some kind of international offer - or at least they did last time I was there!!
> 
> Best way, like others have said though, is Skype.


Hi, I want to keep my UK number for friends and families, emergency's etc Not everyone has a computer for skype.


----------

